# Scribd on Kindle Fire launches today. kboards members can get 6 months free!



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm Carrie, head of community at Scribd. I've been working with Harvey, and he's given us his blessing to offer 6 months of free unlimited Scribd reading to the first 50 kboards community members to email me with their interest. We just launched on Kindle Fire today! Readers have been clamoring for this, and we want you to try it out first.

You can check out the app, see if you're interested, and download it here: http://www.scribd.com/subscribe?utm_source=kboards&utm_medium=forum&utm_content=post&utm_campaign=kboards

*Please download the app and then email me at [email protected]* Once we've confirmed your account, I'll send you a lovely gift card to get you started. If you already use Scribd, you can send me your username, and I'll add 6 months of free time. Simple as that!

There is a "catch", in that it's actually a really good catch: all we ask is that you join our Facebook group where we'll be gathering feedback and building the app into something even better for you. We're also happy to get your book recommendations over there!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll bite...sent you an email, but did not see an app to download at that link.


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I'll bite...sent you an email, but did not see an app to download at that link.


Yep, just got your email! You can download the Kindle app by going to: http://www.scribd.com/mobile/app/kindle/ in your Kindle browser. Make sure you create a free account to get started. Then I'll send over a FB invite and add the free 6 months to your account.

-Carrie


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Hm, sounds interesting, but I avoid Facebook. Is it a requirement?  Is this reading books online via our Fire like on a webpage (ie not downloading to read offline)?


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

I sent a email also. 

Thanks


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

laurieb said:


> I sent a email also.
> 
> Thanks


Just got it. Replying now!


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

Dragle said:


> Hm, sounds interesting, but I avoid Facebook. Is it a requirement? Is this reading books online via our Fire like on a webpage (ie not downloading to read offline)?


Hey there, I understand the hesitation. I picked Facebook mainly because it was the most convenient platform for us all to share our thoughts. It is a requirement of the free 6 months, but you can always get 1 month free of Scribd at any time and email me feedback. The Facebook group is 100% private and secret (it will not show on the newsfeed and no one can see that you're in it). It's a temporary group until we launch a community site. Hopefully we can either get you involved now or further down the road!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have looked all over the scribd site and am still unclear as to what your business is.  You speak about big numbers of reading material and millions of users but I am still unclear as to what the service actually is and how it works - in simple terms in one place.?


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

geoffthomas said:


> I have looked all over the scribd site and am still unclear as to what your business is. You speak about big numbers of reading material and millions of users but I am still unclear as to what the service actually is and how it works - in simple terms in one place.?


Hi Geoff, we have a very simple landing page that explains that we're an app that allows you to read unlimited books for one price (8.99) per month. Since we started in 2006, we've been a document-uploading service, and many publishers used Scribd to upload previews of chapters of books as "teasers" for readers. Going forward, we're really focusing on being a personal digital library. We've been called the "Netflix for ebooks", if you will.

Here's the landing page I was referring to: http://www.scribd.com/subscribe

Let me know if you're still confused! We're trying to clean up the page to keep people from being confused like this! I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

geoffthomas said:


> I have looked all over the scribd site and am still unclear as to what your business is. You speak about big numbers of reading material and millions of users but I am still unclear as to what the service actually is and how it works - in simple terms in one place.?


I signed up for the trial today. I know that Scribd has been around for a little while as a place where people can share documents, but recently they expanded to be a "Netflix" type service for books. You pay one flat rate a month, and you can read as many books (you can download the book to the app to read off line) as you like. I actually just read an article about Scribd the other day and was hoping that they would make it available to Kindle...but I did not think Amazon would allow it quite yet. So far, they have a deal with Harper Collins, so HC makes up the main part of their library so far, but I am sure that as the service grows they will be able to get more companies to come on board.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have two Kindle Fire devices, an 8.9" HD purchased in 2012 and a 7" HDX purchased in 2013. I find scribd in the Amazon store, Scribd, but it shows as not compatible with either of my Fires. 

The android link on your web page takes me to the Google Play store but we can't download to Fire from there.


----------



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

It sounds to me like the Kindle app just launched today.  Carrie posted a link above that will take you straight to the correct app.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have two Kindle Fire devices, an 8.9" HD purchased in 2012 and a 7" HDX purchased in 2013. I find scribd in the Amazon store, Scribd, but it shows as not compatible with either of my Fires.
> 
> The android link on your web page takes me to the Google Play store but we can't download to Fire from there.


On my fire, in Silk, I clicked on her link and it let me download and install. I have opened it and run it since then. I am not 100% I am comfortable with the permissions, but it does work at least.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Is this offer still available? I have been using scribd for a couple of months and love it. I'm going to go download the Kindle app now.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Sent you an email.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> On my fire, in Silk, I clicked on her link and it let me download and install. I have opened it and run it since then. I am not 100% I am comfortable with the permissions, but it does work at least.


I wasn't on my Fire. I was on my laptop and when I went to the app's page on Amazon it said it was compatible with my phone but NOT either my HD 8.9 or my HDX 7.

I have not looked via the 'apps' tab on either one to see if I can even find it.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the offer.  I was delighted to find a bunch of Bernard Cornwell books I've wanted to read, but didn't want to spend the money to get into some of his longer series.

I had less success finding some other recent books I've read, but I'm hopeful I'll be able to find enough content to justify $8.99 a month.  

I am really hopeful this will one day extend to eInk Kindles as I prefer reading on my PW2 to my Android tablet.

Is there a guide to explain the buttons on the reading app?  Most are pretty obvious, but it would be nice to make sure I didn't miss something.  I like the "pages left in chapter" feature down at the bottom of the book!

Is there a way to upload a picture so I don't look at a gray silhouette?


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Same with me.  While the promo and Scribd's Netflix-like intent sounds promising, I just cannot read on my Fire or android tablet.  I have Overdrive and 3M, but still I don't read using these apps.  I could only read from my eink readers - maybe because the only times I read are on the train and before I sleep - so for these purposes, eink / PW serves me best.

Please announce here in KBoards if and when your service will extend to the eink readers.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I downloaded the app and sent an email.  I have been enjoying it so far--I have it on my iPad and Kindle.  I even found a book that I read years ago and looked for a Kindle version at one point to no avail.  I think it's a great idea--even if you only find one or two books a month, it's worth the price!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wasn't on my Fire. I was on my laptop and when I went to the app's page on Amazon it said it was compatible with my phone but NOT either my HD 8.9 or my HDX 7.
> 
> I have not looked via the 'apps' tab on either one to see if I can even find it.


Its a test version, as per her note - So I do not think it is in the app store at all - and her directions stated you needed to click the link from your device...



carriemelissa said:


> Yep, just got your email! You can download the Kindle app by going to: http://www.scribd.com/mobile/app/kindle/ _*in your Kindle browser*_. Make sure you create a free account to get started. Then I'll send over a FB invite and add the free 6 months to your account.
> 
> -Carrie


So if you want to try this, you probably need to do it that way.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

My question wasn't answered as to whether you have to be online to read the books?  Are new or popular books available? The website doesn't say much.  Definitely won't subscribe to something requiring a Facebook account, though.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I gave it a pass due to the facebook requirement; that's a dealbreaker for me.  

Twitter would be ok ~  

I did check the first page and I've read most of the books there, those I'm interested in.

I'll be interested to hear what people think, and if there is much new nonfiction available.


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have two Kindle Fire devices, an 8.9" HD purchased in 2012 and a 7" HDX purchased in 2013. I find scribd in the Amazon store, Scribd, but it shows as not compatible with either of my Fires.
> 
> The android link on your web page takes me to the Google Play store but we can't download to Fire from there.


Here is the Kindle-specific link for you, Ann. Go here on your Kindle web browser: http://www.scribd.com/mobile/app/kindle/ in your Kindle browser. Make sure you create a free account to get started.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle,

if you click on the link Carrie provided in the OP, and then down in the lower left hand corner, you can browse the existing library.  And yes, you can save books to your device (I've got a subscription.)  You can sign up without a FB account for a regular subscription, but to get this deal you need a FB account.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Its a test version, as per her note - So I do not think it is in the app store at all - and her directions stated you needed to click the link from your device...
> 
> So if you want to try this, you probably need to do it that way.


Ah! I missed that. I might try it from my Fire today then.

But, while I'm happy to try it for free, I'm probably not going to pay to subscribe to such a service. I'll definitely check it out to see if there's anything that I want to read -- and, who knows, it might lure me in. Thing is, I have a couple of pretty good libraries I can use that usually have the 'big name' books and most of the independent books are available via KOLL.

I know there are some truly voracious readers here, though, and I imagine a service like this could really save them some money!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann, I just installed it on my Fire using Silk and Carrie's link, as Vydor said, it worked like a charm.

Betsy


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> On my fire, in Silk, I clicked on her link and it let me download and install. I have opened it and run it since then. I am not 100% I am comfortable with the permissions, but it does work at least.


Hey there, curious what permissions you feel uncomfortable with, so I can let the team know. You absolutely don't have to connect your Facebook account to us unless you want to by the way.


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

kansaskyle said:


> Thanks for the offer. I was delighted to find a bunch of Bernard Cornwell books I've wanted to read, but didn't want to spend the money to get into some of his longer series.
> 
> I had less success finding some other recent books I've read, but I'm hopeful I'll be able to find enough content to justify $8.99 a month.
> 
> ...


Tons of great questions here!

1. Stay tuned for eink updates. We love the paperwhite here too.
2. We don't have a guide yet, but that's a fabulous idea, and something we could probably use your help on once we have a draft going. I'll ask the product team today if they can work with me to put this together.
3. I love the "pages left in chapter" too! When I saw that on the new app, I was ecstatic. It lets me know how long it will take me to get to the end of the chapter so I can go to bed. 
4. Yes, you can upload a photo by clicking on the gray silhouette > "View Public Profile" > "Edit my profile" > "Upload new image"

Also, feel free to follow me!http://www.scribd.com/carriemjones


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

MsScarlett said:


> Is this offer still available? I have been using scribd for a couple of months and love it. I'm going to go download the Kindle app now.


Did you send me an email? I'm going through them now and I believe there are a few left!


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

Brownskins said:


> Same with me. While the promo and Scribd's Netflix-like intent sounds promising, I just cannot read on my Fire or android tablet. I have Overdrive and 3M, but still I don't read using these apps. I could only read from my eink readers - maybe because the only times I read are on the train and before I sleep - so for these purposes, eink / PW serves me best.
> 
> Please announce here in KBoards if and when your service will extend to the eink readers.


I read on my Kindle Fire using the sepia color and large font a lot, but I understand it's not as ideal as eink. Stay tuned for eink news! I've loved working with the KBoards community so far, and would love to do so again.


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

Dragle said:


> My question wasn't answered as to whether you have to be online to read the books? Are new or popular books available? The website doesn't say much. Definitely won't subscribe to something requiring a Facebook account, though.


You don't need a Facebook account to subscribe, just FYI. You just need it to get this 6-month offer. You can subscribe just with email.

If you want to check out our library, just register (it's free! no credit card required) and you can browse our thousands of books. We have tons of great collections depending on what you like to read:
NYT Bestsellers: http://www.scribd.com/collections/4389186/New-York-Times-Bestselling-Authors
Scribd Selects, curated by our amazing Mallory, who has worked at HC and Chronicle Books and is an avid fiction reader: http://www.scribd.com/collections/4389193/Scribd-Selects
Popular on e-readers! Perfect for y'all: http://www.scribd.com/collections/4423540/Popular-on-E-Readers


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dragle,
> 
> if you click on the link Carrie provided in the OP, and then down in the lower left hand corner, you can browse the existing library. And yes, you can save books to your device (I've got a subscription.) You can sign up without a FB account for a regular subscription, but to get this deal you need a FB account.
> 
> Betsy


You rock! Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

Seamonkey said:


> I gave it a pass due to the facebook requirement; that's a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> Twitter would be ok ~
> 
> ...


Hey there! Facebook is not a requirement to subscribe!  You can register with email.

We have tons of collections to check out. See my response to Dragle for a few links.


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

Dragle said:


> My question wasn't answered as to whether you have to be online to read the books?


Forgot to answer this as well: you can easily hit "Download" on a book you want to read offline. That means you can read offline, in the airport, on an airplane, in a cafe, at a park, and even, YES, internationally when you're traveling overseas.

I gush mainly because I'm so excited about the prospect of reading anywhere and everywhere myself.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

carriemelissa said:


> Did you send me an email? I'm going through them now and I believe there are a few left!


Hi, yes, I sent an email yesterday. I sent you a PM with the email address I used. Hopefully it went through to you. This is an exciting offer! 

ETA: I LOVE the idea of being able to read the books on e-ink, too!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I would like the 6 months free trial however, my facebook account is under a different e mail address [email protected]
I signed up and downloaded the app. Could I please be included with that email address? 
Kdawna ( Brenda )


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

kdawna said:


> I would like the 6 months free trial however, my facebook account is under a different e mail address [email protected]
> I signed up and downloaded the app. Could I please be included with that email address?
> Kdawna ( Brenda )


Hey Brenda, just email me this info to [email protected] We're still giving them out, I just need to have an email from you first.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . if I have a scribd account, do I have to log in via FB to be eligible?


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So . . . if I have a scribd account, do I have to log in via FB to be eligible?


Nope, you don't. You just need to join the Facebook group, which I can invite you to. Your FB account doesn't need to be connected to your Scribd subscription.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  So, if I send you an email with my email, you'll send me an invite to the FB group which I can click and join and then I'm set with 6 months free?

I haven't played with the app on my Fire yet, but when I go to the site on my computer browser, it seems to want credit card info to get 1 month free.  I get that, but I don't want to be automatically billed for anything.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, I think I am all set up now.  I am looking forward to being a part of the fb group as well.  Can't go wrong with a group of readers!    6 free months--it's like Christmas!  Yay!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I just sent you another request since I hadn't gotten a reply back from my email.
Thanks 
Kdawna (Brenda)


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dragle,
> 
> if you click on the link Carrie provided in the OP, and then down in the lower left hand corner, you can browse the existing library. And yes, you can save books to your device (I've got a subscription.) You can sign up without a FB account for a regular subscription, but to get this deal you need a FB account.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy!

I like the general idea of a netflix-like subscription for ebooks. I'll be interested to see what the guinea pigs' opinions are. A lot would depend on what books are available--if there are no new(ish) ones from popular authors (eg Michael Connelly just came out with a new one that I want to read), then I don't see the value. Netflix is $8/month and you can watch a lot more movies per month than you can read books. Also, I would have to be able to read them on the eInk Kindles, not the Fires--that's very important.


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

Dragle said:


> Thanks, Betsy!
> 
> I like the general idea of a netflix-like subscription for ebooks. I'll be interested to see what the guinea pigs' opinions are. A lot would depend on what books are available--if there are no new(ish) ones from popular authors (eg Michael Connelly just came out with a new one that I want to read), then I don't see the value. Netflix is $8/month and you can watch a lot more movies per month than you can read books. Also, I would have to be able to read them on the eInk Kindles, not the Fires--that's very important.


Hi Betsy,

I, too, can't wait to hear everyone's thoughts. I'll keep KBoards updated of new launches as they happen.


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

MsScarlett said:


> Thanks, I think I am all set up now. I am looking forward to being a part of the fb group as well. Can't go wrong with a group of readers!  6 free months--it's like Christmas! Yay!


Yay! I can't wait to get to know everyone and hear your thoughts. Merry Xmas, indeed.


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

kdawna said:


> I just sent you another request since I hadn't gotten a reply back from my email.
> Thanks
> Kdawna (Brenda)


Gotcha. You're almost all set.

FYI, team kboards: we still have a few more subscriptions left!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Help please! I have downloaded the app to my kindle fire hdx 3 times! Each time it tells me it has downloaded and installed, yet it does not show up on my kindle! I have it set to allow outside apps to be downloaded. It looks like it's working, but it's nowhere to be found, therefore I can't get into it. What am I doing wrong


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, nevermind the last post.  Got it!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

carriemelissa said:


> Hey there, curious what permissions you feel uncomfortable with, so I can let the team know. You absolutely don't have to connect your Facebook account to us unless you want to by the way.


Sorry, extra long day at work so have not had a good chance to google the permissions to see if they are as bad as they sound. The two that concern me are the one s about find and access user accounts on device. The app should only need its own credentials and not the tokens for other accounts. Like I said I need to look into it more to make sure I am reading the permissions right.


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Sorry, extra long day at work so have not had a good chance to google the permissions to see if they are as bad as they sound. The two that concern me are the one s about find and access user accounts on device. The app should only need its own credentials and not the tokens for other accounts. Like I said I need to look into it more to make sure I am reading the permissions right.


Okay, makes sense. Feel free to share on the Facebook group once you've had some time to calm down and relax and read.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I installed it and sent you an email. I am interested, as I'm a voracious reader. I'm glad we don't have to link our Facebook accounts, I have one, but Facebook is increasingly creepy, and I would hope that our privacy would be protected by Scribd. I wouldn't mind giving a Facebook shout out to Scribd, but I wouldn't want my reading list or other personal info shared by a third party.


----------



## carriemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

maryjf45 said:


> I installed it and sent you an email. I am interested, as I'm a voracious reader.


Just wrote you back. I'm waiting to hear back from a few people in the process, and I think we're almost out of the free subscriptions. But everyone can always get 1 month free, and we'd love to have you in the Facebook group!


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope you haven't hit 50 yet, I'm downloading it now.  Will email you.  Sounds wonderful!


----------



## adanlerma (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Carrie,

Is the offer still on?  I doubt it ;-) but thought I'd ask, thanks!

Adan


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Carrie, I installed it on my Fire and sent an email to you - I know it may be too late for your lovely offer but I will definitely give it the one-month trial. And thanks for the offer - wish I'd seen it before this morning!


----------

